# Java Island: The Sacred Island



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*The Amanjiwo Resort*

​
Amanjiwo (which means “peaceful soul” and opened in 1997) is fashioned out of limestone and takes its inspiration from the surrounding culture of Central Java. The resort is located within a natural amphitheatre with the limestone Menoreh Hills rising directly behind, the Kedu Plain in front and four volcanoes – Sumbing, Sundoro, Merbabu and Merapi – gracing the horizon. Amanjiwo looks out onto Borobudur, the largest Buddhist sanctuary in the world. Indeed, Borobudur is carefully mirrored in the resort’s design and central dome. The view runs arrow-straight through Amanjiwo’s entrance and the stone corridor that neatly cleaves the resort, up the steps to the soaring, bell-shaped rotunda, down to the Dining Room, on to the Terrace, past rice fields in an unwavering line to Borobudur itself. Several kampungs (small villages) are within walking distance.

​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

samuel89 said:


> *Mendut Temple, Magelang, Central Java*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice places Sam


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Karimun Jawa...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

java is beatiful beatiful


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

^^agree


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Amanjiwo resort? didn't posh and victoria beckham stay there when they went to Indo?


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

VeRy Interesting thread!^^


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

*Keris/Kris*

*KERIS*
Both a weapon, and spiritual object, KERIS are often considered to have an essence or presence, with some blades possessing good luck and others possessing bad.
more information click here


----------



## Vivid (May 7, 2008)

Love this thread, 
Good job sam ! keep it up :banana:


----------

